# 1.8 vs 2.0 exhaust sound



## tom_91 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

So I have a 1.8 and my friend has a 2.0 and his stock exhaust sounds sooo much beefier than mine anyone else had any experience of the 1.8 sounding wimpy? I have the drive mode set to Dynamic but I don't see a valve in my exhaust like his? I thought the exhaust setup would be very similar based off the following YouTube comparison video:


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm sure I read somewhere that unless you've got the Sline or higher in the TT Coupé you don't get the valve that changes the exhaust tone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I think that only applies to the 1.8's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_91 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mine is an s-line.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

The 1.8 doesn't have a flap:










Compare this to the schematics of the 2.0 and TTS. (numbers 14/15/16 on the drawings)
The 2.0 has a single flap (left exhaust tip)
The TTS has 2 flaps, one for each side.


















If you want a better sound, you can always look at aftermarket options?


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Well at least we now know the answer to your question. To be honest I had seen that YouTube clip you posted and thought the 1.8 sounded decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_91 (Aug 30, 2017)

Could I get away with anything aftermarket if it's on finance though when givIng it back? Is there any way to make it louder without a whole new exhaust?


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think you're supposed to if it's on PCP but I suppose you'd have to check the terms, chances are they will tell you no mods.

In saying that, there are thousands of folk who just do it and they are none the wiser. Especially if it's reversible. But i suppose it's all at your own risk and what-not.


----------



## tom_91 (Aug 30, 2017)

I suppose fitting the exhaust from the 2.0 would work the same and at least be genuine Audi parts? Wonder how much the parts cost or whether I could just change certain parts without the entire exhaust system..


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

tom_91 said:


> I suppose fitting the exhaust from the 2.0 would work the same and at least be genuine Audi parts? Wonder how much the parts cost or whether I could just change certain parts without the entire exhaust system..


That's assuming you can get the valve(s) to work.
I doubt there will even be a connector for them...


----------

